# Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?



## Administrator (22. August 2005)

*Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Metatron-sama (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

ja sind ja nur 500km nach leipzig -.-
außerdem bin ich noch nich 18 hab also kein auto und niemand hätte mich fahren wollen   scheiß sitzpinkler


----------



## Rinderteufel (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Nö - wie jedes Jahr^^


----------



## Dumbi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*



			
				Rinderteufel am 22.08.2005 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö - wie jedes Jahr^^


Dito.    
Wiso sollte ich mir denn das ganze Tohuwabohu geben? Da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause, und ziehe mir die Filme, die auf der GC aufgenommen werden.


----------



## cuby (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Ja!

Zugfahrt war zwar ein bisschen teuer, aber es hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt...

Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei


----------



## Silli-2 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Ne, das überlass ich anderen. Ich konzentrier mich derweil auf die _fertigen_ Games.
MfG,
Thomas


----------



## Sam-Fisher (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*



			
				Dumbi am 22.08.2005 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Rinderteufel am 22.08.2005 13:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe ihr wisst ja nicht was ihr dort verpasst habt! Einfach     
Am geilsten war schon der EA-Games Stand mit der 360° Leinwand.


----------



## cuby (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*



			
				Sam-Fisher am 22.08.2005 13:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Dumbi am 22.08.2005 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, der EA Stand war wirklich cool gemacht...

Hat mich nur ein bisschen geärgert, dass Konami nicht ein bisschen mehr für PES 5 geworben hat.
3 Anspielstationen fand ich ein bisschen wenig...


----------



## Morgott (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Ich war leider nicht da, obwohl ich wirklich gern mit meiner Freundin hingefahren wäre. Aber bei uns sah es finanziell ziemlich mies aus. Deshalb waren wir nicht da. Aber nächstes Jahr schaffen wir es bestimmt 

Gruss
Morgott


----------



## Freezeman (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

War da und hab AoE3 und NfS MW gezockt, feine Sache! Vor allem AoE sah wirklich Klasse aus!


----------



## Killtech (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

[X]Nein, kein Interesse.

Naja, gut... zugegeben, die Faulheit hatte auch ein Wörtchen mitzureden. *g*

MfG, Killtech


----------



## Atropa (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Naijen.


----------



## Klon1234 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Ich war letztes Jahr da und musste feststellen, dass es sich wirklich erst dann lohnt da hinzufahren, wenn man 16 ist. Deshalb war ich dieses Jahr nicht. Vielleicht nächstes Mal!

Mfg. Klon123


----------



## ages (23. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Was ist denn das für eine Umfrage???
JA - NEIN - Keine Angabe....................  

Man hätte doch wenigstens das "nein" noch in "Nein - Interessiert mich nicht" und "Nein - aber ich wäre gern dabei gewesen" unterteilen können.
So hat die Umfrage doch weder Sinn noch Aussage.....
Naja, ich war jedenfalls nicht, doch wäre gern da gewesen.......aber alles wichtige kam unter anderem auf Giga und diverse Trailer kann man sich auch in RUhe zu Hause anschauen............ passt schon!!!


----------



## Antwort (23. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Vorallending "Keine Angabe"
Was soll der qutsch?


----------



## MICHI123 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

[x] nein.
erstens war ich im urlaub.
2. ist die zugfahrt zu teuer
3. lohnt sich das meiner meinung nach net soo sehr, klar sone fette spiele messe ist geil, aber da muss man doch überall anstehen und so, und teilweise nur um demos zu spielen die man nen monat später downloaden kann. oder im falle von fear gabs da schon vorher ne sp demo...
und bei den 18er sachen die mich am meisten interessieren (zb fear ) darf ich ja eh net rein 

cya


----------



## lt-willie (24. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*



			
				Rinderteufel am 22.08.2005 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Nö - wie jedes Jahr^^ [/quo   wenn da nicht die schule und das leere konto wären ......


----------



## Fred17 (27. August 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*



			
				Antwort am 23.08.2005 18:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Vorallending "Keine Angabe"
> Was soll der qutsch?



Für die Schweizer


----------



## TheMadman (4. September 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Oh yeah, Age of Empires 3 *schlabber*
Ich persönlich freue mich schon auf Black&White2  Aber war net auf der GC
Aber auch interessant das etwa 1/10 der Community da war


----------



## HunterXXL (7. September 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*



			
				cuby am 22.08.2005 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja!
> 
> Zugfahrt war zwar ein bisschen teuer, aber es hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt...
> 
> Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder dabei



Was hast du bezahlt?  Es gab die Tickets schon recht preiswert so €30 pro Fahrt oder noch weniger. Ich meine es gab auch einen GC Zug...


----------



## Fenris79 (7. September 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*

Komische Fragestellung

Ja	10,3 %	                 "War da"
Nein	89,2 %	                  "War nicht da"
Keine Angabe	0,4 %        "War zu besoffen, kann mich nich erinnern"


----------



## cuby (7. September 2005)

*AW: Haben Sie die diesjährige Games Convention in Leipzig besucht?*



			
				HunterXXL am 07.09.2005 13:21 schrieb:
			
		

> cuby am 22.08.2005 13:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



50 Euro Hin und Zurück (von Ostwestfalen)

Aber hat sich gelohnt, waren 3 Tage in Leipzig, und 2 davon auf der Messe


----------

